# Put a logo on your pictures program



## seksislavm (Dec 2, 2007)

Hello everybody,

what I need is a program which can put a logo on all photos I select so that if some copies my photos he wont be able to remove the logo and therefore wont be able to use it. Thanks in advance. 


Best regards,
me

P.S. dont tell me photoshop please. Unless there is a way to do something at the same time to all the photos I open. If so please link me a guide or explain it to me how it works.


----------



## dpolston (Dec 2, 2007)

it is photoshop and I do it using the automation setting. It's called a watermark.

This is a google search result for "watermark photoshop tutorials" (there are dozens out there) 

http://www.escrappers.com/signature.html


----------



## dpolston (Dec 2, 2007)

forgot to mention... search for "automate batch" in photoshop too. You'll have to record the automation (which believe it or not, I can do it but not explain how I did it). 

I use it all the time for proofing. My action is called "proof emboss" (something I named myself. It opens a photo, puts my name on it, resizes it, renames it (usually proof NAME-001 and so on) and then closes it automatically.

Do some homework on it. Photoshop is very powerful!

I've attached a screenshot of what to look for in photoshop (I am still using 7.0)


----------



## seksislavm (Dec 2, 2007)

Is there a way I can do this automatic to all the pictures i select? I really dont wanna do it one by one. :/ cuz they are lots of pic. Thank mate for your replay


----------



## dpolston (Dec 2, 2007)

That's the thing... you can set it up for entire folders and include their sub-folders too if you want. I'd download the trial programs and see if you like it.


----------



## emogirl (Dec 7, 2007)

you need to set it up as an "action" first.... then you go to file, automate, batch....


----------

